# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Change fill color based on value of another cell in Excel

## ForensicAccountant

How would I set/change the fill color of one cell of an Excel spreadsheet
based on the value of another cell on the same Excel spreadsheet?

----------


## Gary''s Student

Select the cell (say B1) and pull-down:
Format > Conditional Formatting... and pick formula is

=(A1="") and select you format (say fill red)

Then if A1 is empty, then B1 will show as red, otherwise not red.
--
Gary''s Student


"ForensicAccountant" wrote:

> How would I set/change the fill color of one cell of an Excel spreadsheet
> based on the value of another cell on the same Excel spreadsheet?

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

Using conditional formatting under the formatting menu.  In the dialog,
change cell value is to Formula is and put in a formula that reacts to the
value in the other cell, producing True or False.

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy


"ForensicAccountant" <ForensicAccountant@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
message news:D745B02F-FFE6-4D85-AC29-99637A6FE119@microsoft.com...
> How would I set/change the fill color of one cell of an Excel spreadsheet
> based on the value of another cell on the same Excel spreadsheet?

----------

